# Rabbiting bits



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

My next bit purchase will probably be rabbiting bits or bit. I am finding that you can either get multiple bits or one bit w/multiple bearings to change the depth of cut.

Having never tried to remove the bearing from any of my bits. I'm wondering what you guys/gals are using?

Thanks, Rusty


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have used both. It's no problem to change the bearing out and I used to do it often but they are made primarily to use without a fence. It's just as easy for me to use a fence and smaller bearing and isolate the bearing and control the depth with the fence. I don't change the bit or bearing much that way. In fact I use straight cutters any more most of the time for cutting my rebates. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rusty, the reason to buy a rabbiting bit is for working inside a cutout section or when freehand routing. Corey gave you good info about the fence.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Rusty, I have a rabbiting bit with several bearings, and it works just fine. No problem removing the bearing when I need to change the rabbit depth. Since the bit is about 1 1/14 diameter with a 1/2 inch shaft I can use it a a trimming bit. I have had two sets, one from Amana and now one from Infinity. I think the Infinitry set is a lot better. Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------

